# Lemme see your paints or pintos!



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Heres my miss anne  shes a five yr old tb/paint. i've had her for 2 years, and shes my big baby


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

This is Millie. She's my jumper prospect


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

laurapratt01 said:


> This is Millie. She's my jumper prospect


Hahahahaha


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Lmfao!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I own a few paints, but I love this mare, she is such a cool horse!


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Pinto filly 










Paint stud









Paint colt 









Pinto gelding


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Great horses you guys, all so adorable! Lovin the unique coats! and I love Millie! hehe, I'm a cattle person so I'd take her too! haha


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is my breeding stock APHA filly (long yearling)









And I have an APHA/PtHA mare on the way. Waiting for her to arrive any minute actually. I will take pictures of her when she arrives!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our APHA mares, left to right...
- "Lady" ("Intimadated Skip" Intimadated Skip Paint )
- "Mandy" ("Ultimate Fleet" Ultimate Fleet Paint )
- "Angel" ("Showdown Suzy Q" Showdown Suzy Q Paint )
- "Cinnamon" ("Tommy Spekled Supreme" Tommy Spekled Supreme Paint)


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

This is my pinto Dai...









I so much prefer the summer pictures!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay here is my rags









And here is another picture of my Rags.










And here is Jett









And another of Jett


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you Geronimo, a.k.a. the Bowling Ball. 
He lives up to both his name and nick name.
He is 11/12 years old and unfortunately unregistered (I was actually thinking of making a thread about that; I want to register him some how, but I'm not sure how/ if I can....)
His favorite pass-time is knocking all my sh*& over, or just anything he can get his little pink nose to. As long as it makes a loud noise when it falls and gets everyone to pay attention to him, it's worth it.
He also likes to show off for his mares, who think he's especially hot stuff after his most recent stunt, where he yanked the hose out of the water trough and flung it around so hard that he broke the pipe in the ground so that I had to turn all of our water off (it's a rather traumatizing situation for a 17 year old at home alone in the middle of nowhere, with the only person who can help being the crazy neighbor who isn't really fond of us. All I saw was him happily flinging around the hose and a one foot tall gush of water coming out of the ground, I was a little freaked out.)
He was given to me for free by my neighbor after he bought him for his wife to both save their marriage and get her more interested in horses. Geronimo then proceeded to buck her off and she cracked her head open. Apparently the logical next step was to give the horse away to the neighbor's 14 year old. I love him to death, though.
Anyway, that's my paint!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Okay, my mare has arrived & I have pictures... 

Introducing APHA/PtHA 'Abuzz About Georgia'


















Downhill here...but it shows her color.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here's my paint Trooper! He has three colors too.
Everyone's horses are very nice!


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's my paint Apollo


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's a couple of Zoot.










Putting his face in the camera. We now have horse snot on the camera lense LOL










Token head shot taken yesterday.


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Keep going guys, they all look great! Truly Gorgeous horses! I love Dai. I am just a sucker for a black and white


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

This is my reg. Pinto Roman. He's a saddlebred/QH cross. Raised by me. Officially turned two today but is a February baby!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Here's my Annie...she is due at end of feb/beginning of march...she is a reg paint bred to an AQHA stallion out of "Two Eyed Jack". second photo is Jasper...4 yr old paint..not reg...rescued him 3 weeks ago...a real sweetheart


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Love all of your pics everyone! Paint horses and Pintos horses are so beautiful as no two are exactly alike. Here's my APHA gelding Mystique Hawk...


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sky in her summer coat.








Sky and Red, now 7 months old, in their winter fuzzies.


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Love them guys! Beautiful horses! Keep going!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

This is a great time for me to ask a question:
I'm wondering what color my boy is? I've been told Overo, is this right? I just call him a Bay with Chrome. haha!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is my (unregistered for now) paint/pinto mare Loony (aka Lunar Eclipse)!!!! She was my valentine's day gift from hubby 2 years ago!!! And the best one ever!!!  She is considered a Loud Frame Overo, with i think some Sabino and Splash going on. She's dark bay, but it's not as noticeable due to all the white. ;-)


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

The legs on Loony are so unique! I love how they're half one color and half another!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

sitbacnroc said:


> I've always owned Quarter horses up until this year when I aquired my first paint. I've also got a pinto gelding (not quite sure of his exact breeding) that is boarded with me at my place. But now that I own one, I've fallen in love! So show me either your paint horse or pinto! I love seeing the different coats!
> 
> Here's my guy, Bad Azz An Outlaw , aka, Zeke. He's a 5 year old registered paint.
> The day I bought him
> ...


Love all the Paints very nice I love the markings


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

sitbacnroc said:


> The legs on Loony are so unique! I love how they're half one color and half another!


Thank you! Her last owner said it was like she was wearing stripped stockings!!! LOL I can't wait to get her out into the show ring someday!!


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

These are all awsome pictures! Beutiful horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

laurapratt01 said:


> This is Millie. She's my jumper prospect


I launched right into a full-on snort!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

My pinto, Snickers....


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Love Snickers, so cute! 
and Elizabeth Bowers, if you do make sure to show us pictures!


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Here are our two paint boys.....

Emmett

















Cash









And the old pony Fancy


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't own a paint now, but here is one I used to own. 

Alpache 









He was paint cross. Sweet horse, that is now loving his new owner and doing 4H.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a few paints but they don't have much in the way of typical paint markings. Pepper used to but the Sabino has "roaned" it out. 

First this is my first APHA Pepper aka Sonny's Butch Cassidy he is 16 hands. He is my heart horse we do everything together trails, barrels, poles, playdays, cattle sorting, ridding lessons, trailing horses just about anything I need. He is a Medicine Hat maximum expressed chestnut sabino. He is not an appy or grey I get that a lot. He has red ticking on his ears, neck, shoulder, flanks, and hindquarters. And everywhere there is red ticking there is black skin mottling which make people think he's an appy a lot. The sabino also causes the color eyeliner. .

































This is Joy aka Docs Golden Joy my APHA palomino she was my show horse but we are working on the barrel pattern now and she's also learning to sort cattle. She is a great mare really pretty and correct and very athletic. Also super light I don't hardly move my hands riding her I got her mostly cued on legs now.

































And Joy gave me the best little colt of could of asked for Jet. My future barrel and all around prospect. I love that he inherited his mother big powerful hindquarters. I like big butts and I cannot lie 
































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

I love Emmett and Cash's coloring and markings, very pretty! 
And Joy's foal is so cute!
Keep going guys, great looking horses!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

sitbacnroc said:


> I love Emmett and Cash's coloring and markings, very pretty!
> And Joy's foal is so cute!
> Keep going guys, great looking horses!


Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I will post pictures later, but my 3 yr old APHAxQH who is black and white, has a misshaped heart on his forehead!


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Oooh, definitely show us some pictures!


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's one of ours. She's breeding stock....


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok, I know I've already posted pictures of Snickers....but I can't help but to post these two videos.....

Getting into my tackroom:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...280057388924&set=vb.1378144969&type=3&theater

Scratching her belly:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...675985022440&set=vb.1378144969&type=3&theater


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

^^ LOL! To stinkin' cute!


----------



## mistysms (Jul 15, 2012)

This is my 7 year old baby. Her name is Krissy. I love the spots on her legs!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Me & my Girl just heading into my showmanship class


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is a couple links!

Here is Zeus when we bought him as a yearling, notice the forehead:
http://db.tt/qOn7leG9
http://db.tt/vUOGGv3P
http://db.tt/li3Yaks8

And here is my most recent ones I have:
http://db.tt/IiuIQYKr
http://db.tt/X5IzTv0a


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Sierra, my 10yo Paint/Pinto mare. 










Not me driving her.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

LOVE your horse Haley! She looks like a breyer model, not a hair out of place.  Especially like the last pic. Nice choice of background!


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

Beautiful horses everybody! Here's my baby, Chief. He'll be five in February. He's got black in the center of his tail and some in his mane near his ears.

It's been raining for too long now, so it's pretty muddy in the pasture /:








My "red" and white boy 








His black forelock(finally growing!!).








Me & Chief on the left, a friend & Koda on the right.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Non of these are mine but I am aloud to post these pictures.  
This is Max, He is a 9 year old Paint stallion. 









Rio is a solid paint. 7 months now but in this picture he was probably 2 months















(Rio and Vegas both solid paints, Rio is 1 month) 









Barley a 13 year old paint. 

















Stanley is 4 year old paint.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Are you sure that is a paint and noot a dirt colored brown? 





soenjer55 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you Geronimo, a.k.a. the Bowling Ball.
> He lives up to both his name and nick name.
> He is 11/12 years old and unfortunately unregistered (I was actually thinking of making a thread about that; I want to register him some how, but I'm not sure how/ if I can....)
> His favorite pass-time is knocking all my sh*& over, or just anything he can get his little pink nose to. As long as it makes a loud noise when it falls and gets everyone to pay attention to him, it's worth it.
> ...


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

GallopingGuitarist said:


> LOVE your horse Haley! She looks like a breyer model, not a hair out of place.  Especially like the last pic. Nice choice of background!


Aww, well thank ya'! She's a bit of a princess, but I think she deserves to be.  

That's actually all snow in the last picture, not a background.


----------



## Tanami (Mar 4, 2011)

Love my coloured horses, especially if they have QH/Paint and/or Arab in them  but I equally love my solid bays and chestnuts

These are my Paints; Honey (left) daughter of Kimmy (right) - both dun/white









A yearling pinto Quarab and a 3mth old Paint (at the time), both fillies. One on the left is daughter of Honey and the one on the right is a daughter of Kimmy. The youngest is still on her dam but she spends most of her time with her "neice"









Another one of my Paints, a colt, came at foot with his QH dam. Colt has sold 









My pinto Part Arab stallion


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

This is my lad:


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous paints and pintos guys! Love the unique coats and patterns! Faye, I love your guy. So cute!


----------



## chubbypony (Dec 18, 2012)

Arwin Gyspy/paint cross 4yo 

















Our familys friends paints (Mojo and Isis) we took care of for a while until she sold them.. I dont know where they are but I hope they are in good hands, they were wonderful horses


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

H
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is my boy, Oskar Blues, aka Oz.




















I love how he's got similar markings on each side. He is 7 years old and 16HH. He's currently in training, and I hope to eventually do dressage with him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is me with my brat Rem
This march 7th will mark our 9th year together, I am not sure what to do for his birthday yet, he is getting so old 
















Here is my mom with him


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

horsecrazygirl said:


> Are you sure that is a paint and noot a dirt colored brown?


LOL he wishes he was dirt-colored... really, REALLY badly :lol: He only likes paint markings on other horses!


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Love Oz and Rem's coloring!


----------



## equinelvr (May 7, 2012)

Here is my guy, 2 1/2 years old TB/PT such a sweetie


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Haley said:


> Aww, well thank ya'! She's a bit of a princess, but I think she deserves to be.
> 
> That's actually all snow in the last picture, not a background.


I knew it was.  I do live a place where we have winter for 6 or more months. LOL! I just appreciated the way it looked. 

Here's picture of a flashy little filly named Shiloh. She got her eye kicked as a foal and so was blind on her right side. We broke her and then sold her. She never bucked and anytime we went out for a ride she begged to come along. 










She got to a home where she could do what she loved best, be loved on by kids and chase cows. We had to take the cows out of the horse pen because she would be constantly herding, separating, and working the cows.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

all very lovely and different for sure


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Very pretty horses!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey! I can play on this thread. This is my Mojo. He's a 7-8 year old pinto thoroughbred cross. Although I grew up riding western, the minute I laid eyes on him, he spoke English to me. LOL! He's 16.1 and very leggy and has a huge stride. So I started riding him English (dressage) from the moment he came home almost 3 years ago and he's good at it. He's a goofball and quite the prankster as you can see in the pics. 

"Man, I don't think there's anything in the bucket..."








"Ugh. Do I have to do everything myself around here? Let me see..."








"Dude, I think you're right. Yo, horsey woman, it's empty!!!"


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's my registered pinto mare Katy


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Looby - my first ever american horse!!!


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

*Dodger <3*

Here is my pinto pony Dodger <3


----------



## chubbypony (Dec 18, 2012)

ccndodger said:


> Here is my pinto pony Dodger <3


he looks like a big boy.


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

chubbypony said:


> he looks like a big boy.


Oh he is  right at 16hh and also to mention big baby too lol!


----------



## chubbypony (Dec 18, 2012)

ccndodger said:


> Oh he is  right at 16hh and also to mention big baby too lol!


WOW well he is one big beautiful boy and I dont know how you keep him so white.


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

chubbypony said:


> WOW well he is one big beautiful boy and I dont know how you keep him so white.


Thank you  He doesnt usually get too dirty during summer thank goodness, but in the winter look out! haha!


----------

